# How does your neighbour clean their car?



## Johnr32 (Apr 25, 2010)

Just looked out my window to find out this is how they clean their car..its a 16 plate car too.


----------



## nilitara (May 2, 2008)

Ouch!


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

That was a quick wash


----------



## leeandfay (May 2, 2017)

That hurts


----------



## Johnr32 (Apr 25, 2010)

Also notice how she puts the broom on the floor once shes done. Im sure she would use the same broom for next time she washes her car..must be swirl heaven


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

hate to be a kill joy but hows ur RIPA licence coming along?!

if this happens to be a friend of a friends neighbour already posted then thats fine ;-)


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

By doing the same thing. Bucket washing up liquid sweeping brush. I've only seen her wash it once a year. Normally she dents and scratches panels to remove dirt off her car


----------



## Dee55 (Apr 7, 2017)

Chim chiminey*
Chim chiminey*
Chim chim cher-ee!*

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCTR (Mar 4, 2006)

Oh no! I think the car wash would be preferable. My next door neighbour goes out every time he drives the car and wipes off any dirt it has accrued on that trip with kitchen roll.  he's got the same car as my wife which I polished and coated with Gyeon Mohs a few weeks ago. I caught him staring at it shortly after


----------



## phil67 (Mar 17, 2008)

Its ok, it will be traded in and replaced in 3 yrs lol


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

she's only doing what the dealer showed her - whats the problem......? I thought that was standard Lifeshine prep?


----------



## leeandfay (May 2, 2017)

Lol - Savage


----------



## Danjc (Dec 1, 2013)

Looks like the new one step Swissvax besom apparently it's made from the the finest twigs and heather that has been urinated on in the high mountains by the rare dwarf unicorn, not cheap mind !


----------



## JayMac (Sep 4, 2016)

I once seen a girl clean her car armed with a baby wipe in each hand, I kid you not!

The guy across from me also uses a yard brush to clean his car from time to time!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fruitcake (May 9, 2011)

My old neighbour used to clean his with Mr Muscle glass cleaner and a dirty rag... he often used to comment on how shiny my car was compared to his (both silver, although his was almost matt finish by this point).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCTR (Mar 4, 2006)

I went to the British motor show a few years back and all the manufacturers were wiping cars down with glass cleaner all day. I asked one about it and he said it was the best way to remove fingerprints and keep the cars looking good under the lights.


----------



## baxlin (Oct 8, 2007)

In answer to the thread title question, he simply doesn't. But to stay in character, he only mows his lawn a couple of times a year. And weeding? Not in his vocabulary.


----------



## Ben_W (Feb 15, 2009)

Whilst that washing technique certainly leaves a lot to be desired, does it really matter? It's a topic that's been discussed an awful lot on here over time. They clearly don't have the same level of interest in cleaning as far as us on here, which is fine. Different horses, different courses.....

Ultimately, it's not your car, so what's it matter?


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

At least water was involved. My neighbour polishes his car without even washing it first!

It's straight in there with the SRP!


----------



## tightlines (Jul 16, 2011)

Just seen a Woman up the road with a hose pipe bottle of fairy and dish cloth,fairy direct on the cat rub over with the cloth then she hosed it off.no bucket, she semmed happy enough


----------



## OrangeManDan (Sep 10, 2012)

JayMac said:


> I once seen a girl clean her car armed with a baby wipe in each hand, I kid you not!
> 
> The guy across from me also uses a yard brush to clean his car from time to time!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I remember turning up to a car show to see this guy whip out his Pampets Baby Wipes to clean the dust off the whole car. Maybe they were QD wipes or something


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

The elderly women next door never washes her car, I do it when it gets really bad. 
It's a shame it's a nice little car, if I had more time I should give it a good once over.
While I wash my all my cars at least weekly rain, snow or sunshine, it never inspires here to do the same. 
So when it looks really bad, or I know that she goes somewhere, I give it a quick wash and dry. 

My mate uses the supermarket wash (you know the lads with the trolleys and the dirty water) and he thinks they do a good job.
No point for me to jump in and waste my time on something he doesn't appreciate or even sees. 
And suppose if you run your cars for maximal 18 month, it maybe doesn't matter.
But my OCD would stand in the way to ignore a car and all the inflictions (but my life would be so much easier)


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

Our new neighbour has two cars a VW sharan and an Audi A3. He uses some kind of liquid sprayed from a dispenser then spread by sponge before wiping dry with a microfiber. Whole process takes him about twenty minutes per car. I don’t have the heart to ask about his method. I can imagine him laughing to himself about the idiot next door (me) taking longer to set up his equipment than he does to do two cars from start to finish


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

As lovely as my neighbour is, his car washing method is not good. 

I recall him outside with a tiny pressure washer he'd used to spray some kind of soap over the car, then used an applicator pad with no bucket or additional water to wipe over it. Then wondered why it dried looking terrible!

He now uses a rotating brush on a new pressure washer to clean his black 3 series and told me how good it is. If he's happy then fair play. 

To be fair my neighbour and I are the only two people on the street except maybe one guy at the end who hand wash their cars. Gone are the days of Sunday afternoon when guys would be outside cleaning their pride and joy (except us lot!)


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

my neighbour now uses a nice wool wash mitt that i gave him as it pained me to see him with the sponge!


----------



## Smanderson117 (Jan 19, 2015)

my neighbour uses a washing up bowl and some concoction along with his finest sponge. His van is absolutely covered in swirls and holograms and it's only a few years old. Seems proud of keeping it clean but then it dries looking horrendous. As he is anal about parking his 4/5 vans and his sons car outside at all times (to the point of waiting for someone to move so he can line them all up) I take a sick pleasure in looking at his swirls and laughing to myself :devil:


----------



## jr2007 (Oct 5, 2016)

I'm pretty sure one of my neighbours has never washed their cars, they both look filthy pretty much all the time. He always comments on me cleaning mine and wasting hours to get the standard of finish I like but I see him admiring the gleaming beauties on my drive!


----------



## RonanF (Mar 27, 2016)

One of my neighbour washes his 16 diesel misery box (Cashcow or the likes) with one of these:










He does it about once every six weeks. Walks around the car with a bowel of warm water with fairy liquid and the brush, then he dries it all off with a tea towel:doublesho


----------



## ashleyman (May 17, 2016)

One of my neighbours uses her washing up bowl, some fairy liquid, a J cloth and a kitchen scourer for the really tough bits. 

The other uses a watering can and sponge on his Porsche. It must be about 13 years old but he raves on about his F1 coating he had applied when new.


----------



## Sawel (Aug 5, 2016)

I just don't understand why people don't take their car to their local ASDA for a professional wash.


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Where I used to live, one neighbour would wash his car with a cloth and just water....and the other used to use a sponge and some sort of soapy water...I dare say it would be washing up liquid.

and where I am now, the guy over the road is into detailing too....does all the snow foam, citrus pre-wash, claying, polishing & waxing etc 

all the other neighbours seem to either take their cars to car washes or they don't bother washing them.


----------



## Smanderson117 (Jan 19, 2015)

Sawel said:


> I just don't understand why people don't take their car to their local ASDA for a professional wash.


:doublesho


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

My neighbour takes both his cars to the local car wash at Tesco

When he came back the other day he finished the clean off, doing the whole car, with some aerosol glass cleaner that he got from a double glazing installer :doublesho

When he finished he came over to me & said 'I don't know why you bother with those expensive waxes on your cars'

I agreed & walked off laughing :lol:


----------



## SimTaylor (May 28, 2015)

tightlines said:


> Just seen a Woman up the road with a hose pipe bottle of fairy and dish cloth,fairy direct on the cat rub over with the cloth then she hosed it off.no bucket, she semmed happy enough


Poor cat.


----------



## 66Cobra (May 27, 2012)

tightlines said:


> Just seen a Woman up the road with a hose pipe bottle of fairy and dish cloth,fairy direct on the cat rub over with the cloth then she hosed it off.no bucket, she semmed happy enough


But would she not drown the cat if she was to use a bucket.....:lol:

Only joking, Know what you meant....!

Regards


----------



## legs (Nov 3, 2011)

I watched 10 seconds & had to turn it off


----------



## shaunyshaun1234 (Jun 4, 2010)

Am I the only one that doesn't give a toss how anyone else leans their car? 

If they wash it with barbed wire then so be it! As long as mine is looked after!


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

shaunyshaun1234 said:


> Am I the only one that doesn't give a toss how anyone else leans their car?
> 
> If they wash it with barbed wire then so be it! As long as mine is looked after!


No you are not, couldn't give a monkeys myself :thumb:


----------



## Minimiller (Jan 20, 2017)

My dad was very into cleaning, especially his motorbikes when I was only a few years old.

He only uses autoglym products has a blind eye to anything else trying to get him to use a mit and drying towel rather than a sponge and chammy haha.

Don't really see the neighbors wash their cars tbh must be just me seen the guy a few doors down polishing and waxing his mini


----------



## brooklandsracer (Mar 3, 2017)

Pittsy said:


> No you are not, couldn't give a monkeys myself :thumb:


Yes I am with you on this don't give a $hite about how others wash their cars just the decent reviews you post up on here to steer me on to a decent product.:thumb:


----------



## CaptainKirk95 (Jun 27, 2013)

:wall::wall:

They might take it to the local car wash, they might take it to the supermarket, they might do it themselves, it doesn't matter, if they think it looks clean and they're happy with it then what more can they ask for.

I'm not being funny but, I would imagine everyone on here will have washed their car with one bucket, sponge and dried it with a chamois before they found DW, I certainly did.

Not everyone can justify spending money on car cleaning stuff because at the end of the day its not cheap, people have other priorities, family, food, house, holidays. Even just a basic wash kit, you're not going to get much change out of £100.

However, when I have cleaned my car at work people have noticed my equipment and have come over to ask me, my manager has bought two buckets and grit guards, a wash mitt and an uber drying towel after seeing the benefits. Another now gets all his stuff from polished bliss for his T5.

Some people are really into it like us and some people will just want it to look clean and think nothing of it. That's how it will always be to be fair.

Jamie


----------



## Teufel (Feb 21, 2016)

CaptainKirk95 said:


> :wall::wall:
> 
> They might take it to the local car wash, they might take it to the supermarket, they might do it themselves, it doesn't matter, if they think it looks clean and they're happy with it then what more can they ask for.
> 
> ...


Isn't it a nice feeling when you fill up your car ( mine is 6 years old ) and someone with a pretty new sports car 1 yearold or less says looks great and wishes his would look only half as good ?


----------



## Dan (Feb 22, 2007)

I've never seen any of my neighbors wash their cars. 

Most will take it somewhere or use a car wash.


----------



## Mattwilko92 (Aug 4, 2008)

Yeah none of mine wash their own cars. Next door always gives me the " you missed a bit " line. Thinks he's hilarious. I'm happy he thinks that.


----------



## CaptainKirk95 (Jun 27, 2013)

Teufel said:


> Isn't it a nice feeling when you fill up your car ( mine is 6 years old ) and someone with a pretty new sports car 1 yearold or less says looks great and wishes his would look only half as good ?


Yeah I know what you mean, when I tell people my gti is 11 years old they look amazed as to how well it looks:thumb:


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

I have spoken with and offered to assist, (even donate materials and products and tools) neighbours when they are washing cars, they all regard me as some kind of car cleaning pervert/lunatic. I think it's hilarious.

You know the sorts. Bucket, sponge and chamois leather loveliness. Makes me cringe but then I smirk when they see me out with PW, foam gun and two buckets.


----------



## M.J (Mar 17, 2010)

Opposite me hates cleaning his , Loves to explain this every so often. Big garden bucket full of god knows what fairy liquid I reckon, suds all over it and walks back indoors for 10 mins . Amazingly and I don't know how, but he does actually get it 'ok' considering. Cracks me up.


----------



## mickmills (Mar 27, 2017)

what chamois is no longer a good thing ? whats the alternative ? serious question never noticed this before 

threads interesting no one washes their cars where I live and those that do are sponge and washing up brigade


----------



## RonanF (Mar 27, 2016)

mickmills said:


> what chamois is no longer a good thing ? whats the alternative ? serious question never noticed this before
> 
> threads interesting no one washes their cars where I live and those that do are sponge and washing up brigade


A proper microfiber drying towel is the only way to go.


----------



## mickmills (Mar 27, 2017)

RonanF said:


> A proper microfiber drying towel is the only way to go.


Thanks ronan I must have missed the memo on that one time for another purchase


----------



## Ford8loke (Jan 11, 2016)

The couple who live opposite me have an suv and a small hatch. Both fairly new and both in black.

Every sunday they both get washed with one of those stiff garden brooms that attaches to a hose 😱 

I actually feel sorry for the robot that originally painted them!


----------



## leeandfay (May 2, 2017)

None of my neighbours clean them at all. 

Neighbour to my right loves starting his lawnmower up when i've done mine to get all those lovely grass cuttings all over the place. 

One day i just know he'll catch a pebble or stone in the grass and guess where that'll go. Right into the door of my new M140i no doubt FML


----------



## M8ttB (May 22, 2016)

Always enjoying reading these types of threads. One guy next door never cleans his car it really is filthy with muck. The other doesn't drive his car....the guy opposite is into his cleaning and bought a kranzle on my recommendation and have even showed him my products and decanted some for him. As I'm drying my car off he always starts washing his !!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RonanF (Mar 27, 2016)

Not my neighbour, but.....jesus.





 :doublesho

Would love to see it under lights.


----------



## Bikeracer (Jan 16, 2015)

His drying cloth is about in the same filthy state as the one the guy in the Williams Racing waterless wash demo uses.

Allan


----------

